# Spinning Classes in Dubai



## graham newton (Jul 3, 2012)

can anyone provide details of good mixed (men & women) spinning classes around the Al Barsha / Marina / Media city areas of Dubai 
Thanks in advance for your responses
Graham


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Graham,

I think Fitness First does spinning classes and there will be branches of that gym in those areas.


----------



## graham newton (Jul 3, 2012)

*spinning classes*



nikkisizer said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I think Fitness First does spinning classes and there will be branches of that gym in those areas.


Nikki -- many thanks i will check out Fitness 1st and try to get 2-3 classes a week
Cheers


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You are most welcome Graham!


----------

